# Three word story game



## FishMatt

The rules are: Write three words per post in the story game, Have fun!



I'll start it: Once there was......


----------



## snyderguy

a pretty little


----------



## Corwin

bird who sat


----------



## Albino_101

in a birdhouse


----------



## Tallonebball

near the ocean


----------



## Revolution1221

eating grilled cheese....


----------



## sq33qs

with a milkshake...


----------



## snyderguy

He said to


----------



## sq33qs

his mate the..


----------



## FishMatt

Grilled cheese is......


----------



## TheOldSalt

kinda lumpy today


----------



## FishMatt

After he finshed.......


----------



## Tallonebball

a storm bellowed


----------



## snyderguy

and started to


----------



## Corwin

Rain cucumbers and


----------



## FishMatt

Pleco's and some...


----------



## ThatDude

Crazy pigeon crashed


----------



## FishMatt

Onto the beach....


----------



## Tallonebball

wearing a speedo


----------



## FishMatt

After the storm....


----------



## hXcChic22

the birds emerged


----------



## sq33qs

all drunk and...


----------



## FishMatt

They took off.....


----------



## hXcChic22

to get brunch


----------



## FishMatt

When they saw......


----------



## FishBreeding

*3 words*

a giant turtle....


----------



## FishMatt

*Three Word Story Game*

Waddling along the.....


----------



## ThatDude

An open bar


----------



## Corwin

to get a


(lol this is amusing )


----------



## chocolatecrunch

talking purple taco...


----------



## FishMatt

As the birds.....


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Started pooping on...


----------



## FishMatt

The bar the.....


----------



## MsBugg

Actor Bob Sagott


----------



## Revolution1221

finally died today


----------



## FishMatt

The birds flew......


----------



## Cam

Into the Mexicans


----------



## Plecostomus

awesome Taco truck


----------



## conradd

that suddenly just


----------



## foo4sho

beef jerky, also...


----------



## FishMatt

Had decent prices.......


----------



## dan3345

because his tacos


----------



## FishMatt

Tasted so bad......


----------



## Albino_101

that the birds


----------



## FishMatt

Didn't feel good........


----------



## dan3345

they're stomachs exploded


----------



## MsBugg

Infecting everyone with..


----------



## chocolatecrunch

exploding bird syndrome


----------



## emc7

Call the CDC,


----------



## FishMatt

Quick! Then they.......


----------



## MsBugg

Huddled aboard the...


----------



## Albino_101

RMS Titanic which......


----------



## MetalHead

sank! now they.....


----------



## FishMatt

Are floating in....


----------



## MetalHead

pool of silver.....


----------



## chocolatecrunch

and getting rich!


----------



## MetalHead

while the kids......


----------



## Corwin

play soccer with


----------



## FishMatt

Bigfoot then he....


----------



## chocolatecrunch

ate the kids!


----------



## FishMatt

Bigfoot here I....


----------



## MetalHead

am not happy.....


----------



## emc7

My belly hurts.


----------



## MetalHead

and my feet.....


----------



## dan3345

have numerous bunions


----------



## FishMatt

Ouch....


Due to you....


----------



## dan3345

eating my toes


----------



## FishMatt

And then you...


----------



## Cam

Ate some chalupas..


----------



## MetalHead

followed by a....


----------



## FishMatt

Yucca root which.....


----------



## Cam

tasted like chalupas..


----------



## FishMatt

Then he wondered.....


----------



## FishMatt

Well here is what we have so far.... 

FF Three Word Story Game.

Once there was a pretty little bird. Who sat in a birdhouse near the ocean eating grilled cheese, with a milkshake. He said to his mate the grilled cheese is kinda lumpy today. After he finished a storm bellowed and started to rain cucumbers and pleco’s . And some crazy pigeon crashed onto the beach wearing a speedo. After the storm the birds emerged all drunk. They took off to get brunch when they saw a giant turtle waddling along the open bar to get a talking purple taco, as the birds started pooping on the bar, the actor Bob Sagott finally died today. The birds flew into the Mexicans awesome taco truck, that suddenly just beef jerky, also had decent prices because his tacos tasted so bad. That the birds didn’t feel good, they’re stomachs exploded. Infecting everyone with exploding bird syndrome! Call the CDC quick! Then they huddled aboard the RMS Titanic which sank! Now they are floating in pool of silver and getting rich! While the kids play soccer with Bigfoot then he ate the kids! Bigfoot, here I am not happy my belly hurts and my feet have numerous bunions. Due to you eating my toes, and then you ate some chalupas. Followed by a Yucca Root which tasted like chalupas, then he wondered……

Let's keep the story moving!


----------



## ptl161

finally died today


----------



## dreamwaves

That doesn't exist


----------

